# Going to make a new hiphop album



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I used to do it a lot when I was younger. I made 3 albums in the past. Nothing very professional, as I recorded it myself with Cool Edit. Lately, however, I just want to make something that people can enjoy and listen to whenever and wherever they want. It's just something I like to do, and I'm good at it, so I figure I'll make music for others to enjoy. I want it to have a lot of different songs related to different topics, which might take a while. I started to loose interest in making music because I felt like I wasn't contributing anything worthwhile beyond just enjoying writing, but I realize I can give others that joy, so why not? I don't plan to make an album of "gangster" topics, and the topics can range from personal feelings, experiences, outside sources, people, etc.

I'm going to record a new song soon and I'll post it here.

Some topics I've already starting writing about:

1. Music
2. Loving myself (triumph/feel good song)
3. Deity
4. Ups and downs of emotions, etc.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with! The idea of writing a hip hip song has crossed my mind occasionally. I think I'd be pretty good at writing a song but I wouldn't know what kind of software to use to craft the music to go along with the lyrics.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to do it too back in the day. I used Fruity Loops and Acid to compose my beats and Acid and Cool Edit to record my vocals. I compiled four different compilation albums and one group EP all before I was 21. Funny how the contents of the same topics I covered back then are contents I still agree with today. I haven't changed too much. I lost my passion for making Hip Hop music a decade ago, but I'm interested in what kind of projects other people are making. It's cool that you were able to revive your passion. Keep doing it 'cause once you lose it for as long as I did, it's hard to ever get it back. I still entertain the thought of recording a 100% off the top freestyle EP over my own pre-recorded beatbox beats haha. But I don't know. Anyway, keep the thread updated. Leave your songs. How many you got planned?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mister Spirit said:


> I used to do it too back in the day. I used Fruity Loops and Acid to compose my beats and Acid and Cool Edit to record my vocals. I compiled four different compilation albums and one group EP all before I was 21. *Funny how the contents of the same topics I covered back then are contents I still agree with today.* I haven't changed too much. I lost my passion for making Hip Hop music a decade ago, but I'm interested in what kind of projects other people are making. It's cool that you were able to revive your passion. Keep doing it 'cause once you lose it for as long as I did, it's hard to ever get it back. I still entertain the thought of recording a 100% off the top freestyle EP over my own pre-recorded beatbox beats haha. But I don't know. Anyway, keep the thread updated. Leave your songs. How many you got planned?


I also noticed the things I talked about back then are the same things I rap about now. I don't want it to be all-consuming as it once was. It'll be tricky to do everything considering my schedule now, but I hear lots of songs while driving, and the desire to write something at the end of the day sets in sometimes.

Right now I want to make maybe 4 songs and then go from there. Writing comes pretty easy for me; making beats, I never mastered. I will get all the beats off soundclick. Really, all I have to do is write some lyrics, make a decent song and record. One step at a time for now. I will try to keep this thread updated.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Mister Spirit said:


> I used to do it too back in the day. I used Fruity Loops and Acid to compose my beats and Acid and Cool Edit to record my vocals. I compiled four different compilation albums and one group EP all before I was 21. Funny how the contents of the same topics I covered back then are contents I still agree with today. I haven't changed too much. I lost my passion for making Hip Hop music a decade ago, but I'm interested in what kind of projects other people are making. It's cool that you were able to revive your passion. Keep doing it 'cause once you lose it for as long as I did, it's hard to ever get it back. I still entertain the thought of recording a 100% off the top freestyle EP over my own pre-recorded beatbox beats haha. But I don't know. Anyway, keep the thread updated. Leave your songs. How many you got planned?


Will check out FL Studio and Acid. Thanks


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

So, I've been working on this album since around the time I started this thread. I've been mostly just writing lyrics to beats I've collected from soundclick. I have a few songs I could probably record. If I do so, I will post it here.

Once again, music is something to be enjoyed. I feel like if I enjoy listening to my own stuff then I'm sure others will too. I am very likely to post a song here shortly. Stay tuned!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just got done recording this song. FYI: This beat isn't mine, nor do I own any rights to it. The recording is done with a cheap usb mic that has latency so I can't listen to my voice while I record. I need to buy a new mic. This song isn't professional obviously, but I have fun with it. I have other songs in that need recorded but will have to do it when I'm free on time. I don't think this song is the best of what I currently am working with but it was the one I had finished first. Hope you like! Lyrics can be found underneath hyperlink.

Can Ya Dig It


----------



## INFPGamer (Jun 15, 2013)

Very cool song, your voice sounds great! I really enjoyed the beat.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'll listen to this later on. 

But I have to say, good luck! As a recording musician for a very long time, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I came in here expecting you to suck but I left pleasantly surprised with what I heard on your soundcloud page


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

Please don't rap about money, drugs and sex and ruin society's standards and turn everyone into ****s.

Good luck with your album!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

While this isn't going to be on the new album, here are some songs a friend of mine sent to me that I did back in 2009 (links). I am making this new album at a leisure pace and one that is brought about by inspiration to make music, so it'll come out when it comes out. I do have a few songs completed and ready to be recorded. Maybe I'll make one next week.

In the meantime, here are some older songs I did:

Sit Back Relax
 
Blessing is This Life


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm very much liking your music. I'll be listening to more on your other page and will provide more detailed feedback soon. In the meantime, keep it up. I admire what you are doing. You sound very natural in your rapping and I love the mood in each of the tracks I've listened to so far.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Just write a song and throw away the melody and you have hip hop. Words, rhythm, and.....more words (usually put forth in a way that instead of dispelling stereotypes elevates them to archetypes).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> Just write a song and throw away the melody and you have hip hop. Words, rhythm, and.....more words (usually put forth in a way that instead of dispelling stereotypes elevates them to archetypes).


Are you implying that other genres of music that have melody are ineherently superior to hip hop? Hip hop can have melody, by the way. I don't mean to start an argument, but I disagree if this is indeed what you are implying. Music has many elements to it, and it is up to the creator of the composition to decide which ones will best execute their desired emotion or message. Sometimes melody is irrelevant. Music is nothing more than regular patterns of sound waves. How pleasing it is to the listener's ears and how effective it is in conveying its emotion and message is subjective, of course. You are entitled to your opinion. I understand that common observation that mainstream rap lyrics can be quite stereotypical...but I think that is mostly for radio-type rap. I've listened to plenty of rap from social justice aware individuals, in fact some rap that even deals directly with social justice issues. There is a movement to reclaim hip hop and make it more ethically sound. Literally.  Sometimes listening to hip hop on the radio can be discouraging though.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

AceEmoKid said:


> Are you implying that other genres of music that have melody are ineherently superior to hip hop? Hip hop can have melody, by the way. I don't mean to start an argument, but I disagree if this is indeed what you are implying. Music has many elements to it, and it is up to the creator of the composition to decide which ones will best execute their desired emotion or message. Sometimes melody is irrelevant. Music is nothing more than regular patterns of sound waves. How pleasing it is to the listener's ears and how effective it is in conveying its emotion and message is subjective, of course. You are entitled to your opinion. I understand that common observation that mainstream rap lyrics can be quite stereotypical...but I think that is mostly for radio-type rap. I've listened to plenty of rap from social justice aware individuals, in fact some rap that even deals directly with social justice issues. There is a movement to reclaim hip hop and make it more ethically sound. Literally.  Sometimes listening to hip hop on the radio can be discouraging though.


I wouldn't worry about those comments. All it shows is a lack of understanding personal expressions for different people. Music is expression and art.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's something I wrote and recorded today. Only the first verse and chorus are recorded. Check it out so far:

Long Road


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

(Song I did a year ago):

__
https://soundcloud.com/bk-dub%2Fperfect-day
Perfect Day


(Two songs I did 2 years ago):

Message Received

I try


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

bwidger85 said:


> Here's something I wrote and recorded today. Only the first verse and chorus are recorded. Check it out so far:
> 
> Long Road


 u kinda sound like Lupe on this one....... I like......... ur alot better than the majority of these rappers that actually have major record deals also.


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow these are great! And i dont really listen to hiphop. Great job man!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome, man. I'll listen to it whenever it's on here.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Coool i want to hear :3


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks!

More to come soon! ;D


----------



## madddogg (Nov 29, 2013)

You actually are pretty damn good.

I've been "learning" to make beats for maybe 2 years now, I'm not very good at it though because I don't put the time in and I'm way too overcritical of my own work (and maybe I'm right because sometimes I honestly can't tell if what I'm making is good or not).

So... for the next week I'm going to try to spend at least an hour a night working on beats. I must have maybe a little talent because a friend told me he genuinely liked a few of my beats, but then again that same friend has completely shut me out of their life as of late so... who knows.

But thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Just Like You (new song)*

Just recorded this song today. Pretty proud of this one:

Just Like You


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol this is awesome, is that you??

Wow this is pretty good,


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^of course it's me!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

wow man its pretty inspirational, you gotta load this on to youtube, so it can go in my work playlist

Awesome stuff. Honestly when i walked in i thought its gonna be like a craft and arts project or something, nah this is good. 

Very inspirational, im listening to all your tracks


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there,

I'd love to collaborate with you (no joke) on a song or two. About self-acceptance or something.

If you want a demo or something let me know.


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

here's a freestyle:

Found a noose under my pillow/Tooth fairy is dead/
Wishes are for the weak-bred/my own strength is my bread/
Set a vision ahead/making love with pangs of death/
Reign a breath in chaotic seasons/catch the one I got left/
Found a noose under my pillow/Delusion bled/
Sleep on a blood bed/clear water's ahead/
dreamed I slaughtered the head of the tooth fairy instead/
of settling for lazy wishes, hazy pharmaceutical meds/


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm excited for you.  Do it!


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

If you can make one like this...






Maybe you'll make the library of congress honors...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_Feet_High_and_Rising



> It was selected by the Library of Congress as a 2010 addition to the National Recording Registry, which selects recordings annually that are culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant.[5]


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Your soundcloud link doesn't work, is that you bwidger85 ?

__
https://soundcloud.com/
If so, you are kinda dope , tight beats as well.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Woodoow said:


> Your soundcloud link doesn't work, is that you bwidger85 ?
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/
> If so, you are kinda dope , tight beats as well.


cool man, thanks for letting me know. ill fix it when i get home and repost the link.

and thanks for the props


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Links fixed for new songs (Roll With This; Godzilla)*

OK, so I fixed the broken links.

Here are the working links to some new songs. Let me know what you think:

Roll With This
(finished)

Godzilla 
(have not finished this one. may toss it)

P.S.
If the links aren't working in the future please let me know!


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

The links are allright man. 
Just like you remain my fav though


----------



## MsFatBooty (Feb 16, 2014)

So very BlackDante.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

Word. I'd like to get started on something again soon. Just droppin' in to say keep on with it. It's not easy to make an album. Take your time and don't be afraid to scrap ideas or even entire tracks if you don't feel em. I'll definitely give it a listen when you drop it. Yezzir


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Celebrate (1st draft)*

Started to work on new song today. Sounds really good so far!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I make music too but they pretty much sucks.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Back to the Center*

Felt like making some music coming back from work tonight. Wrote and recorded tonight. Sounds gritty.

Listen to it here:


__
https://soundcloud.com/bkw11%2Fback-to-the-center

Lyrics are on the soundcloud page. Let me know if the link works!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*UPDATE: Going to stop writing new songs and move on to next phase...*

I've written many songs since I started this. Probably 30 or more. Most of them aren't finished completely; a quarter of them I started recording, etc.

I'm going to try to find a way to see if I can finish some of the songs I've already started writing and recording. Maybe I'll drop an album with 15+ songs of not the best-recording, and then later on after the rough draft album is done and out I'll come back and polish up the songs that needed polished and make it really sound better. Never done things this way before.

Regardless, this has been all over the place and not very focused. I wouldn't expect this album to be done soon. But I am going to stop writing new songs and build and record the ones I have now.

Reminder: This is a hobby of mine. This hasn't been something I am taking too seriously, and have been doing it for pleasure for the most part. Since I am this far in, I might as well put some more attention on it and focus it in a bit more...

In the meantime, here are some rough drafts I started messing with recording:

drafts


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

something i wrote and recorded on my phone for a preview. don't mind some skipping because obviously my phone skips when moving around...

this one is going to be called "I Know Nothing":

I Know Nothing


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

bwidger85 said:


> something i wrote and recorded on my phone for a preview. don't mind some skipping because obviously my phone skips when moving around...
> 
> this one is going to be called "I Know Nothing":
> 
> I Know Nothing


This is my new jam.... :clap


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^ Haha. Funny. Only, I really don't like Kanye. 

Funny thing is, I rarely listen to rap. The only rap I'll listen to is eminem from time to time. Maybe some old school dr dre chronic, but that's it. I listen to mostly rock. My favorite artist right now is probably NIN, which I used to think was depressing, but now I think the guy is a freakin' genius; so talented it is ridiculous.

Considering he usually composes every instrument by himself (a lot made only digitally) and then hires a crew for shows is amazing:


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Know Nothing (completed)*

I thought I could do the vocals a bit better because I can't hear myself while I record so it is hard sometimes to get my vocals where I want them. You can tell in the phone recording my voice is slightly different, and that is because I can hear myself on that, but with this finished one I could not hear myself.

Anyway, I'm still pleased with this. Here is the song:

Know Nothing (complete)


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

bwidger85 said:


> Felt like making some music coming back from work tonight. Wrote and recorded tonight. Sounds gritty.
> 
> Listen to it here:
> 
> ...


Damn man I really like this one!  I think it's pretty awesome


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not even into hiphop generally but damn these are GREAT!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TSpes said:


> I'm not even into hiphop generally but damn these are GREAT!


Thank you so much! That is a huge compliment and it inspires me to write more!

I am usually the only person who ever hears them, so to get genuine feedback is awesome. I wish people to be genuine in their comments about my music because I'd rather get an honest perspective than a dishonest one.

I'm 28 now. I've never taken the step to go to a professional studio and record my songs. I have been seriously thinking about buying some of the beats I've recorded on and then having a professional produce me. If I do do that step then I will want to promote my music.


----------



## someguy85 (Nov 27, 2014)

I created this thread (new SN)

Well, believe it or not, I'm still recording lol from time to time....

here is another one I did:


__
https://soundcloud.com/bkw11%2Ffine-line


----------

